# Police: Uber driver said he was using heroin



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.northjersey.com/story/news/2017/06/27/police-uber-driver-said-he-using-heroin/432396001/









WANAQUE - Police arrested a 25-year-old Uber driver on Sunday morning who told police he had just injected heroin an hour before.

According to Wanaque Police Capt. Ken Fackina, a pair of officers stopped to check on a vehicle parked along Furnace Avenue at 9:38 a.m. and found the driver, Gabriel Bernard, of Garfield, slumped over the wheel sleeping.

Uber display on smartphone.
File photo
Officer John Galinus and Sgt. Mark Kershaw spoke with Bernard, who displayed signs of being under the influence, according to Fackina, who said that while speaking with him, Bernard indicated he was an Uber driver and was resting.

"He said he had been driving around all night and was waiting there," Fackina said.

After further questioning, Bernard admitted to injecting heroin about an hour earlier and being in possession of heroin and syringes, Fackina said.

Using heroin so early in the morning, the captain noted, is not surprising.

"With heroin users, it is not uncommon for them to need a morning pickup," Fackina said.

The officers allegedly located the heroin and the syringes in the vehicle and placed the man under arrest.

Uber spokesperson Susan Hendrick confirmed that Bernard was an Uber driver.

"As soon as we were made aware, he was banned access," said Hendrick, adding that if cleared, then Bernard account could be reactivated.

She said that Bernard passed motor vehicle and criminal background checks, which generally look for criminal activity and driving-while-intoxicated offenses. Hendrick said she did not know how long Bernard worked as an Uber driver.

She affirmed that Uber has a clear "no drug tolerance" policy.

"The account of any driver found to be under the influence of drugs or alcohol while using the Uber app will be permanently deactivated. Uber may also deactivate the account of any driver who receives several unconfirmed complaints of drug or alcohol use," Uber's online community policy states.

Bernard was transported to headquarters and charged with possession of a controlled dangerous substance (CDS), possession of drug paraphernalia, possession of a hypodermic needle and possession of CDS in a motor vehicle, before being released pending a court date, police said.

Bernard's arrest is just the latest of Uber's troubles. CBS yesterday reported Los Angeles police arresting an Uber driver on sexual assault charges. Police told CBS the suspect had five previous felony convictions.

In February, Gov. Chris Christie signed regulations requiring Uber NJ to conduct police background checks and instill a zero abuse policy for Uber and Lyft drivers.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gotta be on heroin nowadays to drive w/ these rates.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Obviously he couldn't afford Heroin on uber pay....maybe he drove to buy the syringes?....lol


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It's crazy any other driving job makes you take a drug test except Uber and Lyft. They are just opening themselves for more lawsuits when death occurs and the driver is under the influence. Yeah you can just not smoke weed and pass a test but an addict cannot pass a piss test. #crazy


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Gotta be on heroin nowadays to drive w/ these rates.


I'm surprised Uber drivers can even afford heroin at those rates.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's crazy any other driving job makes you take a drug test except Uber and Lyft. They are just opening themselves for more lawsuits when death occurs and the driver is under the influence. Yeah you can just not smoke weed and pass a test but an addict cannot pass a piss test. #crazy


It only takes a few hours to a few days for heroin to clear the piss test compared to about a week for weed, not sure about heroin as I never tried, but 2 days might sound like a year for some, but it would be easier to pass a heroin test than a weed test.



WeirdBob said:


> I'm surprised Uber drivers can even afford heroin at those rates.


From what I hear heroin is cheap nowadays, the value is in Meth though, then you can drive for 168 hours a week lol


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> From what I hear heroin is cheap nowadays, the value is in Meth though, then you can drive for 168 hours a week lol


That shit is expensive as hell as get addicted to. The only drug more expensive is cocaine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> It only takes a few hours to a few days for heroin to clear the piss test compared to about a week for weed, not sure about heroin as I never tried, but 2 days might sound like a year for some, but it would be easier to pass a heroin test than a weed test.
> 
> From what I hear heroin is cheap nowadays, the value is in Meth though, then you can drive for 168 hours a week lol


All drug tests are multi panels.
They all test for opiates, marijuana, amphetamines, methamphetamine.
D.O.T. testing is more stringent.
Bilirubin levels and temperature will determine if a urine sample has been alteres or imported.

Most decent jobs now hair test.
That goes back 6 months.
Cocaine dissipates tge fastest.
72 hours.

L.S.D. can only be detected via spinal tap.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> That shit is expensive as hell as get addicted to. The only drug more expensive is cocaine.


as far as addiction yes, but gram vs gram I hear it is dirt cheap nowadays, but not in the market lol

With the junkies I see now, I rather see them do crack or cocaine lol, the opiates and synthetic drugs they got now is far worse than coke



tohunt4me said:


> All drug tests are multi panels.
> They all test for opiates, marijuana, amphetamines, methamphetamine.
> D.O.T. testing is more stringent.
> Bilirubin levels and temperature will determine if a urine sample has been alteres or imported.
> ...


True but I don't think they do hair tests for basic drivers like us or cab or limos, just the cheap piss test kind I am guessing probably at Quest or labcorp. Not 100% sure and I guess it depends from state to state but I doubt it


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I am shocked that these stories about uber drivers is not the norm. In many cities (now nyc suburbs after the ny bill was ratified june 29th) being an uber driver is far lower than working mcdonalds. The pay may be the same but the job is reduced to being the lowest point of a chauffeurs life. Maybe someday when we have another economic collapse and these min wage slaves are all begging in the streets, the government will realize that 3x part time unhireables replaced 1x full time professional


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> I am shocked that these stories about uber drivers is not the norm. In many cities (now nyc suburbs after the ny bill was ratified june 29th) being an uber driver is far lower than working mcdonalds. The pay may be the same but the job is reduced to being the lowest point of a chauffeurs life. Maybe someday when we have another economic collapse and these min wage slaves are all begging in the streets, the government will realize that 3x part time unhireables replaced 1x full time professional


So you think only poor people do drugs...... good one


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> So you think only poor people do drugs...... good one


Did i say that? Most uber drivere are poor and are not doing anything to better them selves. Uber is a step in the wrong direction even for the unemployed. Most drivers know this


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> Did i say that? Most uber drivere are poor and are not doing anything to better them selves. Uber is a step in the wrong direction even for the unemployed. Most drivers know this


Ok I guess we stop talking about some addict who drove for uber


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Hendrick said she did not know how long Bernard worked as an Uber driver.


I love that, she knew he drove for Uber and what his status was, that he passed background check. Of course she knew how long he drove for unless she specifically told the person giving her the info not to tell her how long he was working. They are so full of it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> I'm surprised Uber drivers can even afford heroin at those rates.


I could never afford to do drugs. All of these heroin users could be rich.

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/nn9p3k/the-cost-of-being-a-drug-addict-in-canada


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

This is pretty terrible, but I honestly pictured Travolta in _Pulp_ _Fiction_ driving along, high as a kite, and laughed. If only the Uber driver's name had been Vince, heh.


----------



## PettyCab (Apr 2, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Gotta be on heroin nowadays to drive w/ these rates.


Instead of 1-5 stars, the rating should be 1-5 bags of heroin.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I am shocked that these stories about uber drivers is not the norm. In many cities (now nyc suburbs after the ny bill was ratified june 29th) being an uber driver is far lower than working mcdonalds. The pay may be the same but the job is reduced to being the lowest point of a chauffeurs life. Maybe someday when we have another economic collapse and these min wage slaves are all begging in the streets, the government will realize that 3x part time unhireables replaced 1x full time professional


I have yet to see a McDonald's worker get cleared to work over 40 hours in one week or clock out early if he/she wants. Some of you guys clearly never worked at fast food joints in high school.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I have yet to see a McDonald's worker get cleared to work over 40 hours in one week or clock out early if he/she wants. Some of you guys clearly never worked at fast food joints in high school.


I have yet to see a mcdees worker be responsible for 1-6 complete strangers lives AND make minimum wage in the proccess. Would you get on a small airplane knowing the pilot is getting minimum wage and has potential to be o shift for the past 16 hours?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I have yet to see a mcdees worker be responsible for 1-6 complete strangers lives AND make minimum wage in the proccess. _Would you get on a small airplane knowing the pilot is getting minimum wage and has potential to be o shift for the past 16 hours_?


Might interest you to know that many airline pilots are ALREADY at the poverty line, on welfare and use food stamps. Does that change your perspective knowing your pilot got paid poverty level wages?

http://blogs.wsj.com/corporate-intelligence/2014/02/12/flying-your-plane-living-on-food-stamps/


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> I have yet to see a mcdees worker be responsible for 1-6 complete strangers lives AND make minimum wage in the proccess. Would you get on a small airplane knowing the pilot is getting minimum wage and has potential to be o shift for the past 16 hours?


Only if the plane passed inspection at jiffy lube by certified ase mechanic


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Might interest you to know that many airline pilots are ALREADY at the poverty line, on welfare and use food stamps. Does that change your perspective knowing your pilot got paid poverty level wages?
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/corporate-intelligence/2014/02/12/flying-your-plane-living-on-food-stamps/


Many on welfare? A commercial pilot who flies people is making money. I pick them up daily. None of them are in poverty unleas they stuck in ******* aerospace in eastern bumbleflock.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Many on welfare? A commercial pilot who flies people is making money. I pick them up daily. None of them are in poverty unleas they stuck in ******* aerospace in eastern bumbleflock.


Read the article.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Read the article.


I was once nearly private pilot. (A color blind one). What this article doesnt tell you is that this stage in the game is like residency for a doctor. The good ones go on to making bank. The bad oned fly a crop duster. Also the low salaried pilots are part timers. Some work 10 hours a week to make 20k per year.


----------

